# بصمــات تبكيني



## nosa adel (29 مارس 2009)

_*بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚


كثيره هي البصمات التي تؤلمني و تجرحني في حياتي
والتي لم أجد ولم أعرف لها سبب
أو تفسير 

°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 


عندما أحب أشخاص وأصدم بطريقة تعاملهم 
وقساوتهم 


°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ ◦˚° 



عندما توجه إلي أنواع التهم والشكوك
وانا مظلوم وبريئا منها واحاول تبرئة نفسي
ولا أحد يسمعني ويصدقني



°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°


عندما لاأستطيع الاستغناء أو التخلي عن أشخاص أحببتهم
واصدم بكوني مجرد نزوه في حياتهم وتنتهي 



°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 


عندما أشعر بفراغ كبير وحنين وشوق إلى ماضي
جميل كتب له أن يمحى وحكم عليه أن يدفن

°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 


عندما أشعر بوخزات مؤلمه تكاد تكون داميه
بحاجه لمن يضمها ويرعاها ولكن للاسف
لاأجد أحداً

°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 


عندما تجرح مشاعري وتداس كرامتي من أقرب الناس
إلى قلبي ولاأستطيع أن أدافع عنهما

°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 


عندما أحاول أن أمنح طفلاً الحب والحنان
ولكن أكتشف بأني أفتقده

°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 


عندما أحلم وأتمنى وأحاول تحقيق أحلامي وامنياتي
وكل من حولي يحطمني ويقضي على أحلامي وامنياتي


°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°

عندما أشاهد طفلا أو شخصا يبكي أمام عيني
ولاأستطيع تكفيف دموعه ومساعدته 


°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°


عندما أحتاج الى أم و أب ارتمي في أحضانهم
ولكن لا أجدهم بالقرب مني

°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°


عندما أتظاهر بالراحه وابتسم من وراء قلبي أمام الكل في حين
أنهم يحاولون تدميري والقضاء على ابتسامتي التي رسمتها


°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 


عندما أموت ويحزن الكل ويبكي على فراقي في حين أنهم 
لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم 

°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°


عندما أموت وتبقى بصماتي مجرد ذكرى لوقت
وزمن محدد وتتلاشى وكأني لم أكن بينكم ​*_​_*منقول*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2009)

*كلام جميل جداااا

شكرا ليكي نوووسا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ادم المصرى (29 مارس 2009)

كلام جميل جدأاا  
اولا انا ادم المصرى جديد فى منتديات الكنيسه


----------



## nosa adel (29 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى ليك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## nosa adel (29 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى ليك يا ادم
واهلا بيك فى منتدى الكنيسة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## لي شربل (29 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو nosa ع ها الموضوع الواقعي
يا اللي بيحصل آلنا لما ننجرف مع شخصيات وهمية كاذبة
 ونكون ناطرين منم الحنان
عدم المصداقية مع انفسنا ومع الأخرين
 هيا يا اللي تجعل متل ها البصمات الشريرة ليس فقط تبكينا
لكن فيها تدمر اشيا حلوة كتتتتييير بداخلنا
لهيك فينا نبعد نحنا عن الشر ونلتصق بالرب
بالرب وحده الخلاص من فخاخ الشرير .
الله معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ودراستك .*​


----------



## nosa adel (29 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

كلام جميل جداااا يا نوووسا

شكرا

ربنا يبارك  مجهودك


----------



## meraa (29 مارس 2009)

_*
°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 


عندما أشعر بفراغ كبير وحنين وشوق إلى ماضي
جميل كتب له أن يمحى وحكم عليه أن يدفن

*__*كلمات جميلة ومعبرةمرسى *_​


----------



## ادم المصرى (29 مارس 2009)

ا نوسه  زعلانه منى ولا حاجه 
بجد انا عايز اتشرف بيكى جدأ وبكل اللى على المنتدا اوك 
دا لو مفيش مانع ان انتو تترحبو بيه اوك


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا نوسا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## monygirl (30 مارس 2009)

*كلامك جميل جدا *
*شكرا ليكى *​


----------



## nosa adel (30 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك يا كليمو 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## nosa adel (30 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا ميرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ادم المصرى (30 مارس 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## ادم المصرى (30 مارس 2009)

بصمات تبكينى ياريت اتشرف بيك اوكى وياريت نتعرف على بعض ونتكلم بس ياريت على الايميل ده​
*ممنوووووووع وضع ايميلك فى مشاركاتك*
*Dona Nabil *


----------



## ادم المصرى (30 مارس 2009)

يا جماعه ياريت حد يعرفنى اعمل ايه فى المنتدأ وياريت كمان ايه اللى اعملو ولو مفيش مانع اذا اى حد واقف جمبى


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 مارس 2009)

> عندما لاأستطيع الاستغناء أو التخلي عن أشخاص أحببتهم
> واصدم بكوني مجرد نزوه في حياتهم وتنتهي


 
*ميرسى يا نوسا*
*موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى رااااااااااائع يا نوسا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## nosa adel (31 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليكى يا mony 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## nosa adel (31 مارس 2009)

_*شكرا لمرورك يا وليم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nosa adel (31 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى ليك يا كوكو 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## nosa adel (31 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا بريسكلا 
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​*


----------



## nosa adel (31 مارس 2009)

_*اهلا بيك يا ادم فى المنتدى وكلنا هنا اخواتك واللى انت عاوزة اسأل واحنا نجاوبك *_​


----------



## ادم المصرى (1 أبريل 2009)

[COLOR="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/smilies/smi411.gif
:smi411:Magenta"]:smi411:[/COLOR]


----------



## nosa adel (1 أبريل 2009)

*ولا يهمك يا ادم​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع هايل بجد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك 
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​_


----------



## nosa adel (1 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا سيمون
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## ادم المصرى (1 أبريل 2009)

على فكره يا نوسه انا بجد عايز اتشرف بيكى وتكونى صديقه او بجد اكون شاكر تكونى اخت ليه اكتر من اصدقاء​


----------



## nosa adel (2 أبريل 2009)

*الشرف ليا يا ادم ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 أبريل 2009)

*



			°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 


عندما أشعر بفراغ كبير وحنين وشوق إلى ماضي
جميل كتب له أن يمحى وحكم عليه أن يدفن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


روعة ينوسة تسلم ايدك يقمر ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى نوسة بجد​


----------



## totty (3 أبريل 2009)

*كلمات راااااااائعه

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## nosa adel (5 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا انوج 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## nosa adel (5 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا ليكى يا مريم
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## nosa adel (5 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى لمرورك يا توتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 

عندما أحب أشخاص وأصدم بطريقة تعاملهم
وقساوتهم

. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا

عندما توجه إلي أنواع التهم والشكوك
وانا مظلوم وبريئ منها واحاول تبرئة نفسي
ولا أحد يسمعني ويصدقني

. بصمات تبكيني دما لادموعا 

عندما لاأستطيع الاستغناء أو التخلي عن أشخاص أحببتهم
واصدم بكوني مجرد نزوهـ في حياتهم وتنتهي

. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 

عندما أشعر بفراغ كبير وحنين وشوق إلى ماضي
جميل كتب له أن يمحى وحكم عليه أن يدفن

. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 

عندما أشعر بوخزات مؤلمه تكاد تكون داميه
بحاجه لمن يضمها ويرعاها ولكن للاسف
لاأجد أحداً

. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 

عندما تجرح مشاعري وتداس كرامتي من أقرب الناس
إلى قلبي ولاأستطيع أن أدافع عنهما

. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 

عندما أحاول أن أمنح طفلاً الحب والحنان ولكن أكتشف بأني أفتقده

. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا 

عندما أحلم وأتمنى وأحاول تحقيق أحلامي وامنياتي
وكل من حولي يحطمني ويقضي على أحلامي وامنياتي

. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا 

عندما أشاهد طفلا أو شخصا يبكي أمام عيني
ولاأستطيع تكفيف دموعه ومساعدته

. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا 

عندما أحتاج الى أم و أب ارتمي في أحضانهم
ولكن لا أجدهم بالقرب مني

. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا 

عندما أتظاهر بالراحه وابتسم من وراء قلبي أمام الكل في حين
أنهم يحاولون تدميري والقضاء على ابتسامتي التي رسمتها

. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 

عندما أموت ويحزن الكل ويبكي على فراقي في حين أنهم لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم 

عندما أموت وتبقى بصماتي مجرد ذكرى لوقت
وزمن محدد وتتلاشى وكأني لم أكن بينهم......​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

ربنا يفرح قلبنا 
ويبعد عنا الحزن والدموع
كلمات مؤثرة
شكرا ياميكي علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

موضوع رائع يا مايكل
وربنا يبعد الحزن عن كل اولاده
ويفرح قلوبهم يارب
ميرسي يا باشا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

موضوع رااااااائع يا مايكل 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​ ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*شكرا علي مروركم كلكم

بيشووو

نووفا

كوكو

وربنا يبعد عننا كلنا اي حزن​*


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



> عندما أشاهد طفلا أو شخصا يبكي أمام عيني
> ولاأستطيع تكفيف دموعه ومساعدته


 
جميل اوووووووووووووووى يا مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## العجايبي (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

_جميل جدااااا موضوع حلو اووووى
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*شكرا كاندي والعجايبي علي مروركم


وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



جميل جداااااخي مايكل

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*ربنا يبعد عننا كل حزن*
*ميرسي يا مايكل علي الموضوع الجميل واللي بقي بيحصلنا  كتير اليومين دول*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااااخي مايكل
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




*شكرا استاذ كليم علي مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



mero_engel قال:


> *ربنا يبعد عننا كل حزن*
> *ميرسي يا مايكل علي الموضوع الجميل واللي بقي بيحصلنا  كتير اليومين دول*
> *ربنا يباركك*​




*شكرا ميرووو علي مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 

عندما أموت ويحزن الكل ويبكي على فراقي في حين أنهم لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم 

عندما أموت وتبقى بصماتي مجرد ذكرى لوقت
وزمن محدد وتتلاشى وكأني لم أكن بينهم......

راااااائع ميكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*مرورك اروع يا رنون

شكرا ليكي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## eriny roro (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

موضوع رائع يا مايكل بجد والكلام مؤثر جدا
ربنا يفرح قلوبنا كلنا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*شكرا رورو علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

_موضوع روعه وكلمات أروع يسلمووووووو ....​_


----------



## god love 2011 (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

_موضوع هايل بجد
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

شكرا مايكل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*شكرا علي مروركم الجميل

مسيحية واعتز

سمسمه

استاذ وليم

وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## اني بل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*

˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 



كثيره هي البصمات التي تؤلمني و تجرحني في حياتي
والتي لم أجد ولم أعرف لها سبب
أو تفسير 



°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 
عندما أحب أشخاص وأصدم بطريقة تعاملهم 
وقساوتهم 








°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعاஓ♥♡ღ ◦˚°
عندما توجه إلي أنواع التهم والشكوك
وانامظلوم وبريئ منها واحاول تبرئة نفسي
ولا أحد يسمعني ويصدقني







°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°
عندما لاأستطيع الاستغناء أو التخلي عن أشخاص أحببتهم
واصدم بكوني مجرد نزوه في حياتهم وتنتهي 







°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 
عندما أشعر بفراغ كبير وحنين وشوق إلى ماضي
جميل كتب له أن يمحى وحكم عليه أن يدفن



°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 
عندما أشعر بوخزات مؤلمه تكاد تكون داميه
بحاجه لمن يضمها ويرعاها ولكن للاسف
لاأجد أحداً








°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°
عندما تجرح مشاعري وتداس كرامتي من أقرب الناس
إلى قلبي ولاأستطيع أن أدافع عنهما



°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 
عندما أحاول أن أمنح طفلاً الحب والحنان
ولكن أكتشف بأني أفتقده







°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 
عندما أحلم وأتمنى وأحاول تحقيق أحلامي وامنياتي
وكل من حولي يحطمني ويقضي على أحلامي وامنياتي



°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°
عندما أشاهد طفلا أو شخصا يبكي أمام عيني
ولاأستطيع تكفيف دموعه ومساعدته







°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚° 
عندما أحتاج الى أم و أب ارتمي في أحضانهم
ولكن لا أجدهم بالقرب مني







°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°
عندما أتظاهر بالراحه وابتسم من وراء قلبي أمام الكل في حين
أنهم يحاولون تدميري والقضاء على ابتسامتي التي رسمتها


°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعاஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°
عندما أموت ويحزن الكل ويبكي على فراقي في حين أنهم 
لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: °˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*

*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعاஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°
عندما أموت ويحزن الكل ويبكي على فراقي في حين أنهم 
لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم*

جميلة أوى أوى ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: °˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: °˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*




> °˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعاஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°
> عندما أموت ويحزن الكل ويبكي على فراقي في حين أنهم
> لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم


 
فيظعه اوى دى 
ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: °˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*

*





			عندما أموت ويحزن الكل ويبكي على فراقي في حين أنهم
لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



جامدة قوى دى 
فظيعه بجد
ميرسى ليكى من كل قلبى
موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 يناير 2010)

*بصمــات تبكيني دمــا لا دموعــا ....؟*

بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 
كثيره هي البصمات التي تؤلمني و تجرحني في حياتي
والتي لم أجد ولم أعرف لها سبب
أو تفسير 



بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 
عندما أحب أشخاص وأصدم بطريقة تعاملهم 
وقساوتهم 


بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 
عندما توجه إلي أنواع التهم والشكوك
وانا مظلوم وبريئ منها واحاول تبرئة نفسي
ولا أحد يسمعني ويصدقني



بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 
عندما لاأستطيع الاستغناء أو التخلي عن أشخاص أحببتهم
واصدم بكوني مجرد نزوه في حياتهم وتنتهي 




بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا
عندما أشعر بفراغ كبير وحنين وشوق إلى ماضي
جميل كتب له أن يمحى وحكم عليه أن يدفن




بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 
عندما أشعر بوخزات مؤلمه تكاد تكون داميه
بحاجه لمن يضمها ويرعاها ولكن للاسف
لاأجد أحداً



بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا
عندما تجرح مشاعري وتداس كرامتي من أقرب الناس
إلى قلبي ولاأستطيع أن أدافع عنهما



بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 
عندما أحاول أن أمنح طفلاً الحب والحنان
ولكن أكتشف بأني أفتقده




بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا
عندما أحلم وأتمنى وأحاول تحقيق أحلامي وامنياتي
وكل من حولي يحطمني ويقضي على أحلامي وامنياتي


بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا 
عندما أشاهد طفلا أو شخصا يبكي أمام عيني
ولاأستطيع تكفيف دموعه ومساعدته 



بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا
عندما أحتاج الى أم و أب ارتمي في أحضانهم
ولكن لا أجدهم بالقرب مني ​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دمــا لا دموعــا ....؟*



> بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا
> عندما أشاهد طفلا أو شخصا يبكي أمام عيني
> ولاأستطيع تكفيف دموعه ومساعدته



كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## vetaa (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دمــا لا دموعــا ....؟*

*صعب قوى الموضوع دة
كتير طبعا بنقابله
بس برضه الدنيا فيها حاجات حلوة

ميرسى وتفائل
*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دمــا لا دموعــا ....؟*

*كلمات رائعه اوى
شكراااااا كتيرررررر​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دمــا لا دموعــا ....؟*



> بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا
> عندما أحاول أن أمنح طفلاً الحب والحنان
> ولكن أكتشف بأني أفتقده



الله عليك بجد اكتر من رائع
واشد تقييم ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دمــا لا دموعــا ....؟*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا
> 
> كثيره هي البصمات التي تؤلمني و تجرحني في حياتي
> والتي لم أجد ولم أعرف لها سبب
> ...


 


:download:

قصيدتك كلها رائعة 
وبصماتك ابكتنى بجد 
منتهى الاحساس 

شكراava_kirolos_son  لتلك البصمات الصادقة


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دمــا لا دموعــا ....؟*

موضوع جميل يا كيرو
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*كثيره هي البصمات التي تؤلمني و  تجرحني في حياتي*
*والتي لم أجد ولم أعرف لها سبب*
*أو  تفسي*



*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما  أحب أشخاص وأصدم بطريقة تعاملهم*
*وقساوتهم*



*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات  تبكيني دما لادموعاஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما توجه إلي أنواع التهم والشكوك*
*وانا  مظلوم وبرئ منها واحاول تبرئة نفسي*
*ولا أحد يسمعني  ويصدقني*



*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمات تبكيني دما لادموعا  ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما لاأستطيع الاستغناء أو التخلي عن أشخاص أحببتهم*
*واصدم  بكوني مجرد نزوه في حياتهم وتنتهي*




*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما  لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*

*عندما أشعر بفراغ كبير وحنين وشوق إلى ماضي*
*جميل كتب له  أن يمحى وحكم عليه أن يدفن*






*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما  لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما أشعر بوخزات مؤلمه تكاد تكون داميه*
*بحاجه لمن  يضمها ويرعاها ولكن للاسف*
*لاأجد أحداً*



*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني  دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*

*عندما تجرح مشاعري وتداس كرامتي من أقرب الناس*
*إلى  قلبي ولاأستطيع أن أدافع عنهما*



*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا  ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما أحاول أن أمنح طفلاً الحب والحنان ولكن أكتشف بأني  أفتقده*




*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا  ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما أحلم وأتمنى وأحاول تحقيق أحلامي وامنياتي*
*وكل من حولي  يحطمني ويقضي على أحلامي وامنياتي*




*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما  لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما أشاهد طفلا أو شخصا يبكي أمام عيني*
*ولاأستطيع  تكفيف دموعه ومساعدته*



*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا  ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما أحتاج الى أم و أب ارتمي في أحضانهم*
*ولكن لا أجدهم  بالقرب مني*



*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا  ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما أتظاهر بالراحه وابتسم من وراء قلبي أمام الكل في  حين*
*أنهم يحاولون تدميري والقضاء على ابتسامتي التي  رسمتها*




*°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني دما  لادموعاஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*


*عندما أموت و يحزن الكل ويبكي على فراقي في حين  أنهم*
*لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم*



*عندما أموت وتبقى بصماتي  مجرد ذكرى لوقت*
*وزمن محدد وتتلاشى وكأني لم أكن  بينكم.*

*منقووووووووووووووووووووووول*

*صلو من اجلنا *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*




+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عندما لاأستطيع الاستغناء أو التخلي عن أشخاص أحببتهم*
> *واصدم  بكوني مجرد نزوه في حياتهم وتنتهي*
> ​



*صعبه جدا دي
شكرا روكا ع موضوعك
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

شكرا للموضوع الرااائع جداا

سلام الرب يســـوع​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°
عندما أحتاج الى أم و أب ارتمي في أحضانهم
ولكن لا أجدهم بالقرب مني​ 
موضوع جميل جدااا
مرسي ليكي روكا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## back_2_zero (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*


 *°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني  دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*

 *عندما تجرح مشاعري وتداس كرامتي من أقرب الناس*
 *إلى  قلبي ولاأستطيع أن أدافع عنهما*

*دية صعبة اوى *
*انتى كل مواضيعك يا روكا بتأثر فيا اوى *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

كثيرا ما نتعرض مثل هذه المواقف


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*



°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°


عندما أتظاهر بالراحه وابتسم من وراء قلبي أمام الكل في حين
أنهم يحاولون تدميري والقضاء على ابتسامتي التي رسمتها

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*موضوع صعب ياقمرى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*




> *عندما توجه إلي أنواع التهم والشكوك
> وانا مظلوم وبرئ منها واحاول تبرئة نفسي*
> *ولا أحد يسمعني ويصدقني*


*هايل وممتاز...*
*عندما توجه إلي أنواع التهم والشكوك
شكرا لك اختي الغالية...*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



*عندما أتظاهر بالراحه وابتسم من وراء قلبي أمام الكل في  حين*
*أنهم يحاولون تدميري والقضاء على ابتسامتي التي  رسمتها*
*
شكراااا روكا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الرااائع جداا
> 
> سلام الرب يســـوع​


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> °˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكينـي دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°
> عندما أحتاج الى أم و أب ارتمي في أحضانهم
> ولكن لا أجدهم بالقرب مني​
> موضوع جميل جدااا
> ...


*ميرسي ملكة نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



mikel coco قال:


> *صعبه جدا دي
> شكرا روكا ع موضوعك
> وربنا يباركك*​


*ميرسي ميكي*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



back_2_zero قال:


> *°˚◦ღ♡♥ஓ. بصمــات تبكيني  دما لادموعا ஓ♥♡ღ◦˚°*
> 
> *عندما تجرح مشاعري وتداس كرامتي من أقرب الناس*
> *إلى  قلبي ولاأستطيع أن أدافع عنهما*
> ...


*ميرسي باك*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



saed_sad25 قال:


> كثيرا ما نتعرض مثل هذه المواقف


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



happy angel قال:


> *موضوع صعب ياقمرى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ميرسي مامتي
نورتي
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*عندما أموت وتبقى بصماتي  مجرد ذكرى لوقت*
*وزمن محدد وتتلاشى وكأني لم أكن  بينكم.

كلمات صعبة اوى يا روكـــــا

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



christianbible5 قال:


> *هايل وممتاز...*
> *عندما توجه إلي أنواع التهم والشكوك
> شكرا لك اختي الغالية...*


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



كليمو قال:


> *عندما أتظاهر بالراحه وابتسم من وراء قلبي أمام الكل في  حين*
> *أنهم يحاولون تدميري والقضاء على ابتسامتي التي  رسمتها*
> *
> شكراااا روكا*


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



nerooo_jesus قال:


> *عندما أموت وتبقى بصماتي  مجرد ذكرى لوقت*
> *وزمن محدد وتتلاشى وكأني لم أكن  بينكم.
> 
> كلمات صعبة اوى يا روكـــــا
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

*كلهم صعبين ومؤلمين جدا *

*شكرا يا روكا*

*دمت بود *

*،،*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *كلهم صعبين ومؤلمين جدا *
> 
> *شكرا يا روكا*
> 
> ...


*ميرسي كاترين*
*نورتي*​


----------



## rahil_s64rahil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: بصمــات تبكيني دما لادموعا*



rahil_s64rahil قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## انريكي (6 مارس 2011)

_*عندما أموت ويحزن الكل ويبكي على  فراقي في حين أنهم 
لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم 

كلمات جدا صعبة

شكرا روكا

الرب يباركك
 *_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> _*عندما أموت ويحزن الكل ويبكي على  فراقي في حين أنهم
> لم يشعروني بأهمية وجودي في حياتهم
> 
> كلمات جدا صعبة
> ...


*ميرسي انريكي*​


----------

